

10 Awesome Ruby on Rails Techniques - markbao
http://nettuts.com/articles/web-roundups/10-awesome-ruby-on-rails-techniques-to-get-you-started/

======
MicahWedemeyer
_After you're done writing your application, you're going to want to test it
to make sure there isn't an abundance of bugs and other problems with what
you've done._

Hmmm, not really very good advice. Automated testing after the fact is usually
a losing battle. You don't have to do TDD, but waiting until you're "done" to
start testing is going to be a painful proposition.

~~~
jamesbritt
Seriously. If you're not doing the fulll-on TDD thing. at least get selenium
in there early and bang on the site as you go to avoid some headaches later
on.

It's easy to "finish" one part then never look at it again until you demo a
site, and then realize you've changed DB schema or munged some template or
model and shit falls apart.

------
petercooper
What is up with the giant, irrelevant photos in between each item? Is this a
new blogging fad?

------
charlesju
I really liked the first tip.

"rake notes"

Before I read your blog, I would put all my TODOs in the README, that was
obviously a bad design choice. Thanks!

------
aaronblohowiak
hot dog awesome, not going to the moon awesome

------
callmeed
There are some good tips in here, but I'm not sure "get you started" is an
appropriate title.

------
Herring
The images are a very nice touch. I spent more time tracking them down though.

